# Need help with fish compatiblility



## Shelley.s (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum and need some advice.

I want to set up a new 20 gallon tank but i don't think the fish that i want will work.

I already have a hillstream loach who i definatly want to keep and move into the new tank but i also want some platys. I've not really kept these sort of fish before but i did have a reef tank for some years so i know what im doing with parameters etc.

Can i have say 5 platys and my hillstream loach together in a tank of 20gallons and also will i need a heater?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The thing about hillstream loaches is that they like moving water, so to keep them in optimal conditions, you would actually need a powerhead like they use in a marine tank. The platties wouldn't be able to take that. However, you might be able to compromise with a decent-sized HOB filter. I am not versed on the pH/hardness requirements of the loach, so research that also.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, the platies will need a heater


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

This may help a little, it's more of a general guideline. There will may many exceptions from it
http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/fwcompatibility_chart.cfm


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You can keep a hillstream loach in a 20 for sure. But definitely get a powerhead (it can ever be a cheap one you get at Petsmart or whatever) in addition to a filter that is rated a little higher than for 20 gallons. Put the powerhead at the back of the tank and face the spout so it pushes water along the back wall, not in the middle of the tank. Get a heater and keep it in the average temp range (68-74). 

I would recommend schooling fish like small tetras or rasboras to liven up the tank, and they enjoy current a little more than platies. Also, they will just keep reproducing until they overrun. But CAN they work? Yes.


----------



## Shelley.s (Feb 17, 2012)

Ah wonderful. Thanks for the replies.

I was concerned about the platies not being able to tolerate the high flow but im quite experienced in creating places of high flow and places of sheltered spots so hopefully i'll be able to work it so that every one is happy. 

Platys are confusing because places such as [email protected] say that they don't require heating and are more on the side of cold water than tropical. 

Also the hillstream is definatly cold water so how is it able to live with tetra's, arent they tropical?

Sorry, i have never reseached fresh tropical fish before


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Just get something like white cloud minnows if you want cold water fish.


----------



## Shelley.s (Feb 17, 2012)

But i dont like the minnows as much as the platys. I dont mind having a tropical tank, i just wasnt sure if the hillstream loach would be ok with the higher temperature?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Best is two tanks, IMHO.


----------



## Shelley.s (Feb 17, 2012)

Fishpunk said:


> Best is two tanks, IMHO.


Ok thanks.

I will scrap the platy idea and go with a tropical tank with tetra's instead. I know i need a group of tetra's, is 5 enough? Can i keep different coloured tetra's together?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Shelley.s said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> I will scrap the platy idea and go with a tropical tank with tetra's instead. I know i need a group of tetra's, is 5 enough? Can i keep different coloured tetra's together?


They CAN live in coldwater (ours does) but their recommended temperature range is 68-75. Oxygenation and high flow are the much more important factors in creating a suitable environment. Loaches are pretty versatile with water parameters as long as it's CLEAN water. 

Always check loaches.com for proper information on them. It's a very good and accurate resource. 
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/beaufortia-kweichowensis


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Tetras will usually only school with their own species, though very similar species might school. You'll never see a neon schooling with a black skirt.


----------



## Shelley.s (Feb 17, 2012)

I was thinking more like neon tetra's and lemon tetra together. I did just find a calculator on here (its awesome btw) and its pretty much helped me with my stocking questions, now i just have to design aqua scape!


----------

